# Questions about Living in Cairo



## sarahrqe (Jul 1, 2009)

We are thinking of moving to Cairo and I have a few questions...

1. What are the best expat areas to live in?

2. What should I expect to pay for a three bedroom house or apartment? (rental)

3. Are there lots of problems with snakes, scorpians, etc. if you live on the ground floor of a house or apartment building?

Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

We are thinking of moving to Cairo and I have a few questions...

1. What are the best expat areas to live in?

Depends what you want, for me I like Zamalek, Maadi is too expat for me

2. What should I expect to pay for a three bedroom house or apartment? (rental)

No one can give you a price, it wil depend on where you are, if its furnished, if its furnished well, if it has a life in the building, rental prices here are a nightmare so you just have to have fixed price on what you can afford and try and see what you can get for that

3. Are there lots of problems with snakes, scorpians, etc. if you live on the ground floor of a house or apartment building?

Never seen a scorpian or snake here, however I would not live on the ground floor as it's at street leval and you dont want to be at that leval for noise and security reasons


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

lol of course I meant lift not life in the building, all building here are full of life


----------

